# My go to rig



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

For those of you who use the combo Wooster bucket and 18" roller here
is something you might like.

We rolled out a room on Friday snapped the lid on and started in on Monday.
The key is to keep the grid portion refreshed with paint during the rolling
process. When a break is taken snap the lid on and the paint will stay wet on the roller and grid portion.

We are using Ben Moore Ben brand eggshell here. The little plastic clip that
holds suspends the roller over the paint inside the bucket is called a vip clip.
It's designed so the lid snaps over it without air gaps.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I wish they had a lid for the 14" bucket.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

:thumbup1: Im going to have to get some of those clips..


----------



## LimitlessPainting (May 17, 2017)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I wish they had a lid for the 14" bucket.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


They do make lids for the 14" bucket. I just don't know how to attatch the photo haha.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

LimitlessPainting said:


> They do make lids for the 14" bucket. I just don't know how to attatch the photo haha.


Ok, I am going to have to find some.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Very cool. I currently have two 18" Purdy buckets and one 18" Wooster that I use film to store them. But my roller/frame has to sit in the paint.


----------



## beatjunkie (May 30, 2013)

Never seen those vip clips before, Thanks.


----------

